Ask HN: Do you use any service to generate ToS and Privacy for your product? - mlejva
======
makarov
We used [https://www.avodocs.com](https://www.avodocs.com)

There's also [https://www.iubenda.com/en/](https://www.iubenda.com/en/) (You
can find a discount here:
[https://tr.im/startup_discounts](https://tr.im/startup_discounts)).

